# Glengyle and Neleus Voyages,1963 to 1964.



## alanem65 (Sep 22, 2011)

I am looking for anyone who sailed on the Glengyle(Glen Line)or the 
Neleus(Alfred Holts) during the periods of May,1963 and Feb,1964.
I was an Officer Cadet on both Ships,Glengyle from about May to Oct,1963 and Neleus,from Nov to Feb,1964.
Any information about those trips or personnel would be appreciated.
Alan Medforth


----------

